# Miklos Rozsa



## classicallyimpaired

I don't know if this is allowed but I thought I'd give it a try. I just recently found out that there was a mulit-disc set made of movie music by Rozsa called: Miklos Rozsa Treasury 1949-1968 by Film Score Monthly a while back. I am interested in only one small part of that set, the music for The Asphault Jungle. My question is, can I ask here if anyone owns it and would be willing to make me a copy? Thanks.


----------



## classicallyimpaired

Nevermind. But thanks anyway. I was able to find a kind soul online who gave me the four tracks I wanted for nothing. I love nice people. Thanks, thanks, thanks.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

classicallyimpaired said:


> Nevermind. But thanks anyway. I was able to find a kind soul online who gave me the four tracks I wanted for nothing. I love nice people. Thanks, thanks, thanks.


Speaking of His Eminence, Lord Rozsa- have you heard these performances? Absolutely indispensible for any Rozsa fan:


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Just watched the _Strange Loves of Martha Ivers_ with a very compelling score by Rozsa - this story would not have worked without it and the talents of Stanwyck and Kirk Douglas (his debut film).


----------



## Cimmerian Soul

Oh yes these


----------

